# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  regali di matrimonio

## freddis

chiedo a chi più esperto di me conosce la materia fiscale relativa ai regali di matrimonio.
dalle mie parti si usa che la maggior parte degli invitati alla festa di matrimonio come regalo di nozze offrano dei soldi. parliamo di cifre non grandi, intorno ai 80-100 euro che poi nell'insieme fanno un piccolo gruzzoletto.
ora la mia domanda è come fiscalmente debbano essere considerate tali somme?
vanno dichiarate? vengono poi tassate? se le porto in banca mi accuseranno di evasione?

----------


## kascialon

Secondo il mio parere trattandosi di donazioni e liberalità fatte in genere da parenti ed affini non devono essere tassati.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non vanno dichiarate, e dunque non vengono tassate. Se le porti in banca non ti accuseranno di niente. 
Felicitazioni.

----------


## freddis

grazie per le risposte.
ormai in questo clima di terrore finanziario non si sa che fare. il commercialista della mia futura moglie ad esempio dice di non portare assolutamente nulla in banca. non perchè ci sia qualcosa di illegale nel ricevere donazioni ma per il semplice fatto di evitare le rotture degli accertamenti. è per questo che mi sono posto il dubbio

----------


## Niccolò

Non è una bella abitudine, considerando la normativa sull'antiriciclaggio. Se al matrimonio sono invitate 150-200 persone, qualche domanda inizierei a farmela.

----------


## freddis

non ho ben capito cosa intendi. potresti esplicitarmi meglio, per favore

----------


## proxim

> Non è una bella abitudine, considerando la normativa sull'antiriciclaggio. Se al matrimonio sono invitate 150-200 persone, qualche domanda inizierei a farmela.

  Se c'è tradizione non sono previste imposte per donazioni sia con donazione espressa che tacita, purchè fatte da famigliari in linea retta  con franchigia eguale a quella delle successioni. 
100000 per ogni fratello , se donante è fratello.
1000000 per ogni figlio se donante è il genitore  e viceversa. 
Diversamente le donazioni tacite o espresse vanno registrate e sono esentasse secondo le condizionalità.  
E' anche vero che se al matrimonio di ricevimento fai 20000 eur cash , e li reinpieghi in attività e ci  fai 200% in 10 anni.
Poi diventano  600000. Guadagna lo stato sulle future imposte sul reddito prodotto. 
Infondo la donazione è un trasferimento di valori destinato al consumo o all'attività produttiva. nessun reddito viene prodotto . 
Ciò nonostante  per donazioni , ci sono delle imposte .  
vien da chiedere. 
E se io voglio donare e fare il benefattore?  
Chi paga cosa?  
Il donatario?

----------


## Niccolò

> non ho ben capito cosa intendi. potresti esplicitarmi meglio, per favore

  Gli sposi si trovano in mano 15/20.000€ che non possono spendere se non nel limite massimo di 999€ per ogni acquisto, e se li versano in banca rischiano di essere segnalati come operazione sospetta. 
Molto meglio una lista nozze, un bonifico o pagare una quota del viaggio di nozze.

----------


## Niccolò

> Se c'è tradizione ...

  Non ho capito il post. Non parlo di imposte (nessuno si sognerebbe mai di accertare un regalo di nozze di 100€), qualche difficoltà ritengo la avranno gli sposi che si troveranno in mano qualche decina di migliaia di euro.

----------


## freddis

il fatto è che gli sposi si trovano questa somma di 15/20000 euro provenienti da regali medi di un centinaio di euro per ogni invitato, parente o amico che sia.
ora come mi sembra di capire dai commenti non c'è tassazione e non vanno dichiarati. ma come comportarsi in caso di deposito in banca?
tenerli sotto la mattonella non mi sembra il caso, ma se li si porta in banca si rischia la segnalazione di operazione sospetta e allora che si fa? dove si trovano i singoli giustificativi di aver ricevuto 100 per ogni invitato? gli invitati fanno il regalo, non allegano certo una dichiarazione firmata

----------


## chiccha

Invece della busta un bel bonifico bancario con causale "dono di nozze".

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il fatto è che gli sposi si trovano questa somma di 15/20000 euro provenienti da regali medi di un centinaio di euro per ogni invitato, parente o amico che sia.
> ora come mi sembra di capire dai commenti non c'è tassazione e non vanno dichiarati. ma come comportarsi in caso di deposito in banca?
> tenerli sotto la mattonella non mi sembra il caso, ma se li si porta in banca si rischia la segnalazione di operazione sospetta e allora che si fa? dove si trovano i singoli giustificativi di aver ricevuto 100 per ogni invitato? gli invitati fanno il regalo, non allegano certo una dichiarazione firmata

  Premesso che il post di chicca è condivisibile, non capisco cosa potrebbe essere contestato - dalla banca - ad una coppia che da lì a qualche giorno si sposa e versa i soldi dei regali in un conto corrente.

----------


## paolab

non sono così cattivi all'agenzia delle entrate...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
si sposano anche loro...
premesso che confermo che le somme non vanno dichiarate direi che non ci si deve preoccupare di versare quei soldi in banca...
se il giorno dopo il matrimonio gli sposi versano in banca le donazioni ricevute (ovviamente somme nei limiti del buon senso, non verseranno 150.000 euro...) nessuno gli contesterà nulla...

----------


## proxim

> non sono così cattivi all'agenzia delle entrate... 
> si sposano anche loro...
> premesso che confermo che le somme non vanno dichiarate direi che non ci si deve preoccupare di versare quei soldi in banca...
> se il giorno dopo il matrimonio gli sposi versano in banca le donazioni ricevute (ovviamente somme nei limiti del buon senso, non verseranno 150.000 euro...) nessuno gli contesterà nulla...

  
altrimenti , se vi fosse aliquota. si dichiarano e si paga l'imposta.

----------


## Niccolò

> Premesso che il post di chicca è condivisibile, non capisco cosa potrebbe essere contestato - dalla banca - ad una coppia che da lì a qualche giorno si sposa e versa i soldi dei regali in un conto corrente.

  La segnalazione è discrezionale. Magari nei piccoli centri tutti sanno tutto di tutti, ma io non credo che il direttore della mia banca sappia ne voglia sapere se mi sono sposato o no. 
L'operazione non sarebbe conforme al mio modo di agire abituale, quindi la banca potrebbe segnalarla. Si chiuderebbe in niente, visto che il tutto è facile da chiarire, ma se invece dei contanti si facesse un bonifico, si eviterebbero seccature.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> altrimenti , se vi fosse aliquota. si dichiarano e si paga l'imposta.

  Ma nemmeno per sogno!!! Non ci pensare nemmeno!!! Ma scherzi????   

> La segnalazione è discrezionale. Magari nei piccoli centri tutti sanno tutto di tutti, ma io non credo che il direttore della mia banca sappia ne voglia sapere se mi sono sposato o no. 
> L'operazione non sarebbe conforme al mio modo di agire abituale, quindi la banca potrebbe segnalarla. Si chiuderebbe in niente, visto che il tutto è facile da chiarire, ma se invece dei contanti si facesse un bonifico, si eviterebbero seccature.

  La vera seccatura è quella di non potersi comportare liberamente, quando si agisce nella legittimità. Non possono costringermi a farmi fare dei regali via bonifico, perchè altrimenti poi può succedere che un impiegatuzzo bancario comunichi (non "segnali", che è ben più pericoloso) un'operazione innocentissima.
E' giusto adempiere ai propri doveri, ma quando sono nel giusto l'idea di dover modificare i miei comportamenti mi spara in testa!

----------


## proxim

Chiedo scusa Danilo . Se io sono benefattore e decido di regalare a parenti o amici soldi in modo infruttifero posso farlo , o vanno registrati e tassati? La legge dice che quando vi è tradizione non vanno tassati fino a certi importi complessivi per donatario.
che mi dici? che causale mettere per bonifico? IL problema si porrebbe se i soldi fossero di natura illecita . Allora si configurerebbe il riciclaggio. ma se li ho sempre avuti legittimamente , non c'è motivo di accertamenti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chiedo scusa Danilo . Se io sono benefattore e decido di regalare a parenti o amici soldi in modo infruttifero posso farlo , o vanno registrati e tassati? La legge dice che quando vi è tradizione non vanno tassati fino a certi importi complessivi per donatario.
> che mi dici? che causale mettere per bonifico? IL problema si porrebbe se i soldi fossero di natura illecita . Allora si configurerebbe il riciclaggio. ma se li ho sempre avuti legittimamente , non c'è motivo di accertamenti.

  
Forse non mi sono spiegato .... io sostengo che non vanno dichiarati!

----------


## roby

Ha ragione Danilo, non si dichiarano

----------


## proxim

Però non andrebbe fatta una dichiarazione di accettazione ?  un ricevente può anche rifiutare.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Però non andrebbe fatta una dichiarazione di accettazione ?  un ricevente può anche rifiutare.

  Mi chiedo.... la normativa fiscale è già intricatissima di suo, con tantissime leggi e interpretazioni. Perchè andarci ad INVENTARE ulteriori obblighi se non ce n'è bisogno?
Goditi il matrimonio e i regali !!!!

----------


## superciuck

mi inserisco nella discussione perche' anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione. Sposato da pochi giorni ho le buste con contanti e assegni che ovviamente devono essere versate su un conto. Come titolare di P.Iva potrebbero un giorno anche chiedermi giustificazione di quelle entrate sul mio conto e ipoteticamente anche su quello di mia moglie.... Rispondero' giustificando le entrate come regali di nozze, che si vanno a sommare a quelli della lista che seguono un'altra strada. Insomma non si tratta certo di 50.000 euro o piu' di contanti e pertanto confido nella correttezza dell'operato dell' AdE, anche perche' non vedo alternative.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi inserisco nella discussione perche' anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione. Sposato da pochi giorni ho le buste con contanti e assegni che ovviamente devono essere versate su un conto. Come titolare di P.Iva potrebbero un giorno anche chiedermi giustificazione di quelle entrate sul mio conto e ipoteticamente anche su quello di mia moglie.... Rispondero' giustificando le entrate come regali di nozze, che si vanno a sommare a quelli della lista che seguono un'altra strada. Insomma non si tratta certo di 50.000 euro o piu' di contanti e pertanto confido nella correttezza dell'operato dell' AdE, anche perche' non vedo alternative.

  Corretto. 
Auguri !!!

----------

